# ترنيمة ضنايا بصوت المرنمه انجى اسحق



## anosh (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*طبعا معروف ان ترنيمة ضنايا لفريق الكرازة 
لكن المره ديه هانسمعها بصوت المرنمه : 
انجى اسحق 
مسجله من حفله بمسرح الانبا رويس بالكاتدرائيه 2008
وممكن بعد كده ارفعها فيديو من تسجيل الحفلة 
اتمنى اعرف رايكم بمنتهى الصراحه فى الاداء و الصوت 
و صلوا من اجلى كتتتتتتتتتتتتير

http://www.4shared.com/file/73953245/800f0542/___online.html
*​


----------



## bright (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الترنيمه كلمات ولحن  بجد مش عاديه اشكركم جدا


----------



## bright (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اللينك مش شغال للاسف


----------



## anosh (1 ديسمبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/73953245/800f0542/___online.html

*اتمنى انه يكون شغال​*


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله اوى يا انوش وفعلا ترنيمه جميله اوى ومعزيه وبرضوه حلوه اوى  بصوت  انجى
​*


----------



## anosh (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*برضوا يا رامى ميرسى على مرورك وعلى فكرة انا انجى اسحق ... ربنا معاك و  يبارك حياتك و صلى لى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير​*


----------



## bright (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كدا تمام يا سكرررررررر تعيشي وترنمي☺ ​


----------



## anosh (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى ياسكر و انتى تعيشى و تسمعى لى​*


----------



## anosh (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*و ياريت تصلى لى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير​*


----------



## anosh (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*و كل سنه و انتم طيبين​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميلة أوي أوي بس مين بيرنم معاكي يا أنجي*
​


----------



## anosh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يافادى على ذوقك ... الترنيمة صولوا بتاعتى بس كنت فى عرض مع كورال كنيستنا لكن ماكنش حد معايا فيها صولوا غير الكورال ورايا .​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكى يا انجى على الترنيمة

وهيا ترنيمة روعة واكيد بصوتك هتبقى اجميل

ملحوظة يا انجى يا ريت تغيرى العلامة الدالة على الجنس من ذكر لانثى عندك


----------



## anosh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا احلى ديانه على مرورك  و ذوقك ... و ميرسى على الملحوظه اللى اول مره اخد بالى منها و مش عارفه هى اتسجلت منى ازاى غلط فى البيانات. ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ولا يهمك يا انجى 

حصلت كتير عادى يعنى :d


----------



## anosh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*​*thanks for u


----------



## anosh (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks*


----------



## botros_22 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ترنيمة جميلة جـــــدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## anosh (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى بافلى و كل سنه و انت طيب​*


----------



## anosh (16 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks


----------



## mickl (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## anosh (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااا على مرورك [/si*​*ze]


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
منتظرين الجديد وكل يوم فى مزيد
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## anosh (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتير الامير الحزين على مرورك​*


----------



## anosh (1 يناير 2009)

*meryy christma​*s


----------



## tiger0000 (4 يناير 2009)

علي فكرة في جيلان فاروق رنمت الترنيمة دي قبل كدة


----------



## anosh (4 يناير 2009)

*اولا : ميرسى لمرورك 
ثانيا : انا قولت فى اول الموضوع ان الترنيمة بتاعت فريق الكرازة المنيا و كانت فعلا الصولو بتاعها جيلان 
ثالثا : ديه مسجله من حفله يعنى زى اى كورال بيعرض ترانيم اى حد لكن انا ماقولتش انها بتاعتى انا قولت انها مسجله من حفله بصوتى ( انجى اسحق )
                 ميرسى مره تانيه لمرورك و ارجو عدم الفهم الخطاء مره تانيه *​


----------



## mark_farid (5 يناير 2009)

جميلة جميلة جميلة صوتك رائع ومتنيين ترانييم تانية بنفس الروعة

صلى لى ​


----------



## anosh (8 يناير 2009)

*مارك ميرسى على مرورك و تشجيعك كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يناير 2009)

ميرسي خالص يا انجي علي الترنيمه الرائعه
وكل سنه وانت طيبه


----------



## anosh (10 يناير 2009)

*و انت طيب و ميرسى على مرورك​*


----------



## abn_Jesus (12 يناير 2009)

*اللينك مش شغال للاسف *


----------



## anosh (12 يناير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/73953245/800f0542/___online.html

*اللينك تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى و شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااال *​


----------



## abn_Jesus (12 يناير 2009)

الحمد لله اللينك الاخير شغال  ربنا يعوض تعب  محبتك


----------



## anosh (12 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى على مرورك ......... دانا صوتى بياخد بركه لما تسمعونى ​*


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2009)

ترنيمه رااااااااائعه جداااا

شكراااااااااااااا لتعبك 

المزيد​


----------



## cobcob (13 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى يا انوش
بصراحة انا ماليش فى الترانيم الحزينة
بس الآداء فعلا جميل

انا صلحتلك اللينك اللى فى المشاركة الاصلية​*


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2009)

*candy shop​* *ميرسى على مرورك اللى اسعدنى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتير*​


----------



## anosh (14 يناير 2009)

*مشرفة الترانيم الجميلة بتاعتنا ميرسى ياقمر على ان صوتى اخد بركه لما سمعتيه و ميرسى على تعديل اللينك يا جميل​*​


----------



## anosh (18 يناير 2009)

*thanksssssssssssssssssss​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2009)

شكراااا انوش

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## anosh (19 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ليك و لمرورك ​*


----------



## توما (20 يناير 2009)

ترنيمه جميله اوى ومعزيه وبرضوه حلوه اوى بصوت انجى


----------



## منى كامل (20 يناير 2009)

جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## anosh (21 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى مينا على مرورك و تشجيعك ليااااااااااااااااااا ​*


----------



## anosh (24 يناير 2009)

*صلوا من اجلى​*


----------



## anosh (27 يناير 2009)

*كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير ​*


----------



## anosh (30 يناير 2009)

*thanksssssssssssssssssssss​*


----------



## anosh (3 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى منى على مرورك اللى اسعدنى​*


----------



## anosh (5 فبراير 2009)

*و انا صوتى بياخد بركة انكم تسمعوه​*


----------



## anosh (10 فبراير 2009)

كل سنه و كل المنتدى طيب بمناسبة صيام يونان ​


----------



## anosh (22 فبراير 2009)

*tanksssssssssssssss​*


----------



## moheb52 (25 فبراير 2009)

شكراً ربنا يعوضك


----------



## anosh (1 مارس 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمرورك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترنيمه 

​ ​ ربنا  يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## anosh (2 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى على مرورك اللى اسعدنى كتيييييييييييييير 
صلواتك​*


----------



## anosh (10 مارس 2009)

*thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​*


----------



## minabobos (14 مارس 2009)

ترنيمة جميلة جـــــدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك

وجارى التحميل
ومنتظرين مفاجاتك اللى جى


----------



## anosh (16 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتير مينا على مرورك 
و ربنا معاك و يكلل خدمتك​*


----------



## اغابي(nonos) (18 مارس 2009)

مرسي جدا علي الترنيمة الحلوة دي


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_



_ وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## anosh (19 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كوك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## anosh (1 أبريل 2009)

*و صلى من اجلى كتتتتتتتتتتتير​*


----------



## حميدو (1 أبريل 2009)

*اربع افلام مسيحيه للموبيل
يارب تعجبكم
†ابونا عبد المسيح الحبشى
الجزء الاول
**http://www.4shared. com/file/82385673/467ffa7b /EL_7ABASHY_1.html*
*الجزء التانى
**http://www.4shared. com/file/82386987/df63ca7e /EL_7ABASHY_2.html*

*† † †
†ابونا عبد المسيح المناهرى
الجزء الاول
**http://www.4shared. com/file/82378133/576666f6 /elmnahry_1.html*
*الجزء التانى
**http://www.4shared. com/file/82380654/ddf3fd68 /elmnahry_2.html*

*† † †
†القديسه مريم القبطيه السائحه
الجزء الاول
**http://www.4shared. com/file/82516605/29a1e70b /marwm_elsa7a_1.html*
*الجزء التانى
**http://www.4shared. com/file/82518399/17c1a5b1 /marwm_elsa7a_2.html*

*† † †
†القديس اوغسطينوس(ابن الدموع
الجزء الاول
**http://www.4shared. com/file/82397423/afe53b6b /Oghstenos_1.html*
*الجزء التانى
**http://www.4shared. com/file/82514620/c1f4b98d /Oghstenos_2.html*


----------



## anosh (5 أبريل 2009)

*ممكن افهم مشاركتك بالافلام ديه هنااااااااااااااااااااااا ليه 
على ما اعتقد ان فيه قسم خاص بالفيديو ​*


----------



## anosh (9 أبريل 2009)

*و ميرسى على مرورك​*


----------



## anosh (12 أبريل 2009)

*اللى اضاف لى افلام​*


----------



## anosh (16 أبريل 2009)

*مش فى مكانها خااااااااااااااااااالص​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يا انوش​


----------



## anosh (17 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى ياسكر*​


----------



## Esther (17 أبريل 2009)

ترنيمه اكتر من رائعه بجد
انجى اسحق صوتها جميل جداااااااا

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## anosh (18 أبريل 2009)

Esther* ميرسى على مرورك 
و انا صوتى اخد بركة بسماعك ليه *​


----------



## anosh (29 أبريل 2009)

*و صلواتكم معااااااااايااااااااا علشان اخلص شريطى​*


----------



## wael1234567 (30 أبريل 2009)

*الترنيمة حلوة اوى بجد يا انجى وصوتك فى روحانية جميلة وكلامى ده بجد انا مش بجامل. وان شاء الله الترنيمة دى تبقى بداية ناجحة لكن اللى جاى هيكون أكتر لآن بجد صوتك جميل واحساسك بالكلمات عالى قوى. ( وائل & فيبى )...*


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (30 أبريل 2009)

الترنيمة دى انا بحبها جدا
مرسيى اوى يا أنوش على تعبك​


----------



## anosh (30 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى مسيحيه للابد على مرورك

ميرسى كتير وائل و فيبى على ذوقكم و تشجيعكم

و صلوا لى كتيييييييييييير علشان شريطى ​*


----------



## anosh (1 مايو 2009)

*صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2009)

*معااااااااااااااااااااااياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (24 مايو 2009)

*و ربنااااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااكم جميعا​*


----------



## besho55 (27 مايو 2009)

بصراحة هى ترنيمة رائعة جدا يا انوش بس اللى ماعجبنيش فيها ان القرار اترنم جماعى 
اعتقد لو صولو كان بقى أحسن

وده طبعا مجرد رأى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2009)

*ترنيمة جميلة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## anosh (29 مايو 2009)

​ميرسى سندريلا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## Romany Zakher (29 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا أنجى عمل قوى يستحق التقدير 
لحن جميل وصوت اجمل واداء اروع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمى موهبتك لمجد أسمه القدوس ​


----------



## anosh (29 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى رومانى على كلامك
و تشجيعك اللى ماستحقهوش​*


----------



## anosh (3 يونيو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mena601 (3 يونيو 2009)

جميله اوى يا انوش وفعلا ترنيمه جميله اوى ومعزيه وبرضوه حلوه اوى بصوت انجى


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة الله يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كتييير للترنيمة
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## evramman (4 يونيو 2009)

*الله الله الله 

بجد رائعة من صوتك الترنيمة 

ربنا يبارك في موهبتك 

*​


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2009)

*مينا      مايا         تونى          افرام 
ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييير لمروركم الكريم و تشجيعكم ليا *​


----------



## anosh (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلوااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## anosh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*عنى كتيييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (28 مايو 2010)

*thankssssssssssss​*


----------

